# Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10



## vision81 (5. September 2011)

Hallo

wollte ma hier in die Runde fragen ob jemand von euch den September über in Lanzarote is und dort auch angeln geht ???

Werde auf jeden Fall angelmässig viel unterwegs sein, und versuchen den ein oder anderen Blaubarsch Sierra ect. zu überlisten !

MfG


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Viel Glück und dicke Fische wünsch ich dir! Mein "Barracuda im Mittelmeer-Vorhaben" istleider kläglih gescheitert. Ich hab sogar zweimal jeweils einen einzelnen kleinen Barra gezielt angeworfen, den hat das so interessiert wie mich irgendwelche Pro7 Klatsch Sendungen. Auf Lanzarote läuft ja bestimmt was. Was ist eigentlich mit unserm werten BILLFISCH passiert der letztes Jahr so viel von der Nachbarinsel berichtet hat?


----------



## vision81 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

@Scorp

Hi
Ja der Billfish is fleissig am Jiggen !

Würds an deiner Stelle mal mit Köderfisch (lebend) wenn erlaubt auf Barracuda versuchen.
Wenn welche vor Ort sind, wirst de se auch damit fangen.


Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Ja die Cudas sind da, hab sie beim chnorcheln beobachtet. Das Livebaitfischen war aber aufgrund der vielen Angler nicht praktizierbar,außer um 6uhr. #und da hab ich dann lieber das spinnen probiert, als kleine Meeräschen zu suchen und vielleicht nichtmal zu fangen. Es war verflixt, 0 Bogas vor Ort. Die wären optimal gewesen vom Molenkopf aus und die sind in 5 minuten gefangen. Im Herbst versuch ichs wieder, ich denke man sollte den Billfish mal anregen auch nochmal waszu schreiben, oder hab ich das verpasst.


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Hallo
Ich war im Juli in Playa Blanca und kann sagen, ich war echt überrascht, was da fischereimäßig los war.
Ich habe meist von der Mole des Playa Flamingo Strands aus gefischt. Gefangen habe ich schöne Meerbrassen, einen guten "Sargo" oder so ähnlich, einen kleineren Rochen un Meeräschen.
Wirklich interessant wurde es aber erst mit kleinen Köfi in die Nacht hinein.
Ich verwendete starkes Gerät, Rute von Rhino mit WG 150gr., große Pilkrolle und 45er Schnur. Der erste Fisch zog mir gleich mal die halbe Rolle leer, ohne daß ich ihn auch nur stoppen konnte, ich nehme mal an, dass das ein Rochen gewesen sein könnte.
Am nächsten Tag konnte ich dann einen guten Bluefish verhaften mit ca. 3-4kg.
Der nächste Fisch biss mir dann mein 15kg tragendes Stahlvorfach durch!!!
Und am vorletzten Tag, als mein Köfi, eine tote Sardine, zwischen die Felsen getrieben war, ging mir noch ein kleiner Conger drauf.
Gute Plätze sind die Mole vom Flamingo Strand und zwar, wenn du auf die linke Mole gehst, kommen zuerst Natursteine und dann riesige "Würfel", da geh nicht drauf, Lebensgefahr.
Kurz bevor die Würfel anfangen, ist ein flacher Stein, wo du gut Gerät ablegen kannst und ein anderer zum draufsitzen.
Du fängst dir eine kleine Meeräsche oder "Boga", das ist so eine Art schlanker Silberling, wenn du keine lebend Köfis nehmen willst oder keine fängst, sind tiefgefrohrene Sardinen auch eine Altrenative, bekommst du im Supermarkt. Die mußt du aber unbedingt noch tiefgefrohren anködern und sofort auswerfen, sonst fallen sie dir vom Haken.
Am besten: Haken beim Schwanz durchstechen, Stahlvorfach durchziehen, einmal rumwickeln und Haken im Kopf verankern.
Dann nimmst du einen großen Wallerschwimmer, so 30-40gr. Tragkraft, unbedingt kräftiges Stahlvorfach, Bluefish oder Barras habe Zähne, 4/0 Haken, stellst auf ca. 3-5m Tiefe ein und raus damit, der Wind weht am abend meist vom Land weg, die Strömung treibt dir den Köfi schön raus.
Dann klemmst die Rute zwischen die Steine und unbedingt Bremse auf, sonst ist die Rute weg!!!
Und nebenbei fisch noch mit einer leichteren Angel und 2 Haken System (30-40er Schnur, 4er Haken, 60-80gr. Blei) mit Kalamarieköder am Grund, schnorchel aber zuerst und schau dir an, wo Sandflächen sind, die wirf an, sonst hast nur Hänger.
Hilfreich ist, wenn du versuchst, im Inet einen Ebbe/Flut Plan zu finden, am besten ist es, wenn das Wasser hoch ist. 
Ein anderer guter Platz ist beim Leuchtturm, an der Südspitze der Insel.
Und noch was. Auf Dickfisch vergiss es am Tag, fische in die Nacht hinein. Ich bekam meine Bisse immer Abends oder wenns schon ganz finster war.
Ich hab übrigends in einen früheren Trööt (ca. Ende Juli) in dieser Rubrik schon mal was reingeschrieben (als Anwort, war nicht mein Trööt), gib mal in die Suchfunktion "Lanzarote-Playa Blanca" ein, findest sicher.
So dann, viel Spaß noch und berichte, wennst wieder zurück bist, bin schon gespannt.
Johannes


----------



## sei (8. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*



vision81 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wollte ma hier in die Runde fragen ob jemand von euch den September über in Lanzarote is und dort auch angeln geht ???
> 
> ...



September schaffe ich nicht mehr, bin aber ab 2. oktober auf Lanzarote! :vik:


----------



## vision81 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

@Sei

Primaaa am 2.10 bin ich wieder aufm Weg nach Hus !!!!!


@Trickyfisher

Wir hatten ja schon mal bisschen per PM gequatscht falls de dich noch dran erinnerst !
Aber noch mal vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Werde mit Bogas an freier Leine angeln, und hoffentlich paar schöne Blaubarsche,Sierras und Barracudas fangen.

Hoffe nur das mir kein Rochen dran geht, da hätte ich glaub ich beim landen so meine Schwierigkeiten wenns nicht gerade am Sandstrand is.


----------



## Welsmaus (14. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Hallo,

ein schöner und sehr informativer Bericht. Achim und ich fliegen am 15. November nach Playa Blanca. Leider nehmen wir dieses Mal nur jeder eine Reiserute mit. Aber nachdem wir deinen Bericht gelesen haben werden wir auf jeden Fall eine große Rolle mitnehmen und uns dann vor Ort eine stabile Rute kaufen. 
Hast du vielleicht auch ein paar Fotos von deinen Fängen? 

Gruß

Uschi


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Hallo Kollegen
Bin euch noch ein paar Bilder schuldig, hier sind sie.
Am ersten bild sieht man, was man so alles von den klippen für ein köstliches abendessen fangen kann.
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/P1000966.jpg
Der oben ist ein Eidechsenfisch, schaut echt grimmig aus, schmeckt aber nicht besonders. die Anderen, Meeräsche, Dorade und Riffbarsch sind dagegen super lecker.
Und sowas kann man Abends von den Klippen aus fangen
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/P1000976.jpg
Ein wunderschöner Bluefish oder Palometta sowie ein Sargo.
Und hier nochmal
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/P1000978.jpg
Und nochmal in Großaufnahme
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/P1000981.jpg
Ich kann nur sagen, ich war echt überrascht. Ich war vielleicht 5 mal Abends für 2-3 Stunden auf der Mole und habe eigentlich immer irgentwas gefangen und 2 mal Fische verloren, die mir die 45er leergespult und abgerissen, bzw. das Stahlvorfachdurchgebissen hatten.
Also, wer mal nach Lanzarote fährt, unbedingt Angelgerät mitnehmen.
Grüße aus Wien
Johannes


----------



## sei (23. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Schöne Bilder, das macht Lustb auf Mee(h)r!
Nächsten Samstag gehts los nach Lanzarote! hab schon dickes Stahlvorfach mit grossem Haken geklemmt! :q


----------



## Uschi+Achim (23. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Danke für die Fotos und die tollen Tipps. #6

Wir werden es im November auch mal auf die größen Räuber probieren.

MfG
Achim


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Klasse Fische! Der Eidechsenfisch sieht ja echt grimmig aus. |gr:


----------



## Welsmaus (25. September 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Schöne Bilder. Nun freue ich mich noch viel mehr auf unseren Urlaub. Hoffentlich bekommen wir dieses Mal auch ein paar größere an den Haken. Tipps haben wir ja reichlich bekommen. Danke. #6


----------



## vision81 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Sooooo

nachdem ich nun auch schon fast wieder zwei Wochen zu Hause bin, und die schöne braune Farbe auf meiner Haut schon langsam wieder schwindet, will ich euch doch noch ma kurz zeigen was man so fangen kann.

Blaubarsch Nr 1 7,5 Kg





Blaubarsch Nr.2 8,5 Kg





Dentex ca. 2 Kg




der danach so aussah :m





Alles in Allem mal wieder sehr schöner Urlaub !


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Sehr schön das du an uns gedacht hast! Hast echt tolle Fische gefangen, lecker Dentex ne?! 
TL scorp


----------



## belgischerAngler (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Klasse! Was hast du mit dem Bluefish gemacht? Ich habe öfters gelesen, dass der nicht so dolle wäre, bzw. besondere Zubereitungsmethoden benötigt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Ein Forumsbekannter nennt ihn immer Grätenbeton, hmmm ist der zu verwöhnt von Lubina und Palometta?


----------



## vision81 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Hi

Also die Blaubarsche auf den Fotos schwimmen alle wieder !

Allerdings hab ich einen Blue an einen Einheimischen verschenkt, der hat sich "sehr" gefreut !

Und nen Kumpel von mir meinte die wären auch sehr lecker !


Der Dentex war übrigens SENSATIONELL .
Also der Dentex hat wirklich schönes festes schneeweisses Fleich, welches absolut frei von lässtigen kleinen Gräten ist !

Absolut lecker !


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

Bistdudeppat, das sind Granaten!!!
Würde mich nur noch interessieren, wo und wie hast du die gefangen?
Was die kulinarische Verwertung vom Bluefish betrifft, wir haben meinen gegessen und ich kann nur sagen, der war echt köstlich.
Das Fleisch war zwar relativ weich, aber es ließen sich schöne Filets runterschneiden, die hab ich dann einfach in der Pfanne in Olivenöl rausgebraten, da gabs auch kein Problem mit Gräten.
Nochmal dickes Petri von mir.
Johannes


----------



## vision81 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Playa Blanca(Lanzarote) 11.9-2.10*

@Trickyfisher

Hast PN:q:q:q


----------

